# Tom Anderson guitars



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm just wondering what people think of Andersons. Is the Buzz Feiten tuning system the best thing since sliced bread or just a novelty? They look like really nice guitars but why are there so few around?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

kat_ said:


> I'm just wondering what people think of Andersons. Is the Buzz Feiten tuning system the best thing since sliced bread or just a novelty? They look like really nice guitars but why are there so few around?



One of the highest quality Fender style instruments on the market....though his line goes well beyond the 'F' type of guitars.

There are so few around because the shop is so small and they are so neurotic about QC. Prices are also high on Tom's guitars. They have never finished more than 2 guitars in a day and make so few that the completion date with an 'A' for AM, 'N' for 'noon' or 'P' for PM makes up the serial number. Company has now been around for just over 23 years and has just finished guitar # 14 000, that is ~600 guitars a year. Not many at all. A few years ago Tom was going to shut the company down because he was worried about it growing out of the 'boutique/custom shop' level he wants. However he won't make custom orders that dont fit his vision of what an anderson guitar should be...want block inlays? Sorry, not gonna happen. Want a black guitar, maple fretboard and a black headstock? Sorry, Tom thinks it looks like an old man wearing black socks and he refuses to do it (actually he wont do painted headstocks on maple fretboard guitars at all anymore)

Another limiting factor is dealers in Canada...there is only one.....Mothers Music in Calgary (their site says the Mothers in Edmonton is a dealer but the line is now exclusive to Calgary) and Tom refuses to let other dealers on board. He won't sell to big chains....with the exception of 2 Guitar Centre locations in the US. Those 2 locations can't have more than 2 in stock and are not allowed to advertise the line in their media. Tom and Roy also insist on having a prime (single point of contact) in each dealer location that knows the line and cares about the product. Anderson has turned Long & McQuade down multiple times when asked about selling the line to them.

When you go to studios in Nashville you see Andersons all over the place. THe guitars do rock, blues and metal fine but it is the country guys that are really down with Anderson guitars. 

I own 3 at the moment and they are. far and away, the best guitars I have ever owned. No company has better QC or customer service...when you call you will often hear "Anderson Guitar works, this is Tom speaking" Yes folks he will take calls from you just like he will take calls from Pete Anderson, Steve Vai or any of his other high end clients. Tom is also one of the premier ghost builders out there....the only one he has admitted to in public that I will mention here is Eddie Van Halen. The necks on most of his guitars during the 80's and 90's were done by Anderson and Frankenstein was fixed up by Tom several times. 

Buzz Feiten is only amazing if you want to be more in tune than on non modded guitars. </sarasm> I personally can't play a guitar without it.....it makes a huge difference. 

The system isnt exclusive to Anderson....Buzz' system has been around for more than 15 years now.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i don't own one, but i've played several over the years, and they were all immaculate. his work is definitely in the upper tier of electric makers in the world. as to the buzz feiten tuning thing, it's not sliced bread, but it does work as advertised.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Anderson also makes, in my opinion,some of the coolest pickups out there.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for your replies guys, especially Archer. I didn't know that they only do two a day. 



Archer said:


> Another limiting factor is dealers in Canada...there is only one.....Mothers Music in Calgary (their site says the Mothers in Edmonton is a dealer but the line is now exclusive to Calgary)


That's kinda why I'm asking about them actually. I work at Mother's and we're in the middle of discussing how many to order so I want to try to get a feel for the interest level. We haven't sold too many of them in the last couple of years so some of the guys think that everyone who wants one already has one (or three), while other guys are suggesting that since our website sucks people don't realize that we have them and will ship. 

I appreciate any comments. Is this a guitar that's somewhere on everybody's wish-list or is it a guitar that has a few loyal followers?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I played one Anderson.

Excellent guitar, but I'm not a fan of highly figured tops and the one I played had that. 

I would say that the same folks who find $3000 reasonable for a Les Paul might find the pricing for an Anderson acceptable. I wouldn't say it's not worth the money, but I think I can get as good a guitar for less.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Tom and John Suhr are making what I feel are the best bolt-ons in the world. I had an amazing Hollow T Classic, only sold to fund a PRS Singlecut 245 Artist Package that arrived a year-and-a-half early. I think Tom's edge is in an intangible called "feel"; his guitars feel like you've already been playing them for years. Fit and finish are as good as it gets. His pickups are voiced on the modern side and are very versatile. Hard to find up here, because his annual output is quite low and he only has one dealer out West. 
I will own another!-eric


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

kat_ said:


> Thanks for your replies guys, especially Archer. I didn't know that they only do two a day.
> 
> That's kinda why I'm asking about them actually. I work at Mother's and we're in the middle of discussing how many to order so I want to try to get a feel for the interest level. We haven't sold too many of them in the last couple of years so some of the guys think that everyone who wants one already has one (or three), while other guys are suggesting that since our website sucks people don't realize that we have them and will ship.
> 
> I appreciate any comments. Is this a guitar that's somewhere on everybody's wish-list or is it a guitar that has a few loyal followers?


the inventory you have now is problematic, a few are guitars that a guy wit the initials 'RB' returned, the black Classichas a huge ding on the side and your dickhead manager (what rock did they pull him from under anyway? he is a dolt....Nate was a better manager, so was Paul and the old accounts manager was also cool but the new guy is a problem to that store being a success) won't reduce the price. The classic with the gold hardware is overpriced and should NEVER have been allowed to come back. The other traditional Classic is a great guitar that nobody there cares about so it doesnt sell. The blonde T-Classic suffers from the boring finish syndrome.....it is a beige guitar with a maple neck. BORING.

You guys have some nice ones on the way....most are special orders.

They do sell but the staff has to give a crap about the line and understand what they have. 2 of your guitar guys (Dana and Tom) are indifferent about TAG guitars. Matt loves them big time but is kind of like a jar of mayo.....aside from the obvious there is little going on.

Mike and Adam used to sell those things like they were going out of style.

Tom Anderson buyers want to order their own...a buddy of mine has one on order that is set to be delivered in a few weeks. He bought it because of Mike and Adam....both of whom now work for another store. Tom and Roy at Anderson are guys that I call friends.....their line deserves a couple guys in that shop that care and can to them justice. Right now you have neither and that is sad.

Here is a hint for you....Atom's dont sell. Blue guitars don't sell. Classics with humbuckers in the bridge and singles in the middle and neck sell. Anderson Drop tops with Floyds sell REALLY well. Flame tops outsell quilt tops. Red Andersons sell unless they are in Ruby Slippers which is a great color but only if you know what it looks like. Oh yeah, H2+ pickups dont sound very good in Ash bodied guitars. If you order an Ash bodied guitar go with the H3.

The real duds in Mothers Calgary right now are all the PRS guitars collecting dust not the Andersons.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> Tom and John Suhr are making what I feel are the best bolt-ons in the world. I had an amazing Hollow T Classic, only sold to fund a PRS Singlecut 245 Artist Package that arrived a year-and-a-half early. I think Tom's edge is in an intangible called "feel"; his guitars feel like you've already been playing them for years. Fit and finish are as good as it gets. His pickups are voiced on the modern side and are very versatile. Hard to find up here, because his annual output is quite low and he only has one dealer out West.
> I will own another!-eric




Steves had them briefly but Anderson yanked the line.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Archer said:


> ...that nobody there cares about so it doesnt sell. ...


That's a really good point. Everyone there has their favourite guitars and those are what they end up selling. A new guitar guy just started this week so it'll be interesting to see if he becomes an Anderson fan. He's big into strats and we don't have Fender so he'll probably end up going toward the G+Ls or the Andersons.. I'm glad I'm not in sales. I just have to order DT-7 tuners for guys once they do buy an Anderson. 

Thanks again for the free market research. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

If you ever have any questions feel free to PM me.


Not many people, outside of Anderson employees, know the Anderson product line like I do.

G&L's have never sold at Mothers. Warren needs to dump that line pronto.

Also...you dont need a DT7 to tune a BF guitar. Unless you are talking about doing intonation you can use any good tuner.

High to Low tune to all 'E' notes...using a tuner simply tune your:

High E string = open string
B string = 5th fret
G string = 9th fret
D string = 14th fret
A string = 7th fret
Low E string = 5th fret harmonic


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Archer said:


> Also...you dont need a DT7 to tune a BF guitar. Unless you are talking about doing intonation you can use any good tuner.


I know, but the only people who ever request a DT7 have Andersons.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Good read Archer... The Anderson guitars I've played were at Mother's... we are lucky to have them right here in Calgary.

Top notch build and tone... and they look beautiful. Price is higher but you get what you pay for.

I cannot see anyone being unhappy with an Anderson guitar.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

One of my first research projects when I started working in R&D was to make a new model for a CDN guitar company. Of course the idea was to make something that would actually sell, so naturally I got my hands on a Drop Top Classic and used it as the base. I told the guys there that this is what people want. The guitar was photgraphed from all angles, and studied by the head luthier for days. The idea was to make a model based on an Anderson but be its own guitar. I think that Anderson impressed him alot, and the model based on it is still their number one seller. This guy, like all luthiers was dismissive of other guys work, but the Anderson was so impecable, he could not help but be impressed by it. I think they are really great guitars, but sadly like PRS, they dont make a guitar for me and the small market left behind when shred died. One day they will.......


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

A drop top classic with an Hn3+ in the bridge and a H1 in the neck is a shred machine that is on a level with any maker's product.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its still not neckthru, 24 frets, a Kahler Pro, and active EMGs. Not a good combination of you want to actually sell your guitars, but there are some of us that still love it........


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like a job for ESP


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Sounds like a job for ESP


Another fine guitar manufacturer...


----------



## jamesplotkin (11 mo ago)

I have an 87' Anderson Drop Top with a replaced neck (someone else swapped it). I've always thought it sounds great, although there are an awful lot of switches and settings, including allowing you to take the pickups in and out of phase with one another. I don't know that I need quite that many options and struggle to hear the difference in sound when it comes to certain settings. Oh, and the wood is gorgeous...


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

I have two Andersons and wouldn't hesitate to buy another. Excellent attention to finish and details. When you pick it up you know they are good. When you play they feel and sound fantastic. Are they worth the price? I have no regrets.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jamesplotkin said:


> I have an 87' Anderson Drop Top with a replaced neck (someone else swapped it). I've always thought it sounds great, although there are an awful lot of switches and settings, including allowing you to take the pickups in and out of phase with one another. I don't know that I need quite that many options and struggle to hear the difference in sound when it comes to certain settings. Oh, and the wood is gorgeous...


----------

